# photo signature maker?



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

hey guys is there a free signature make out there for for adding to your online pics 

thanks 
Snuffy


never mind i found hectors of them, was just searching the wrong word


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Watermark?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Heres a good way to create a signature. Then you could make it your watermark.:thumbsup: http://www.mylivesignature.com/mls_create_signature.php


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

very nice thanks, im getting sleepy reading all these sites


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

If you have a vector image of your logo, I can take care of it very quick for you.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Cole said:


> If you have a vector image of your logo, I can take care of it very quick for you.


I would like to know how to make a watermark for my online photos. Kinda want to do it easy and copy my logo. Have several different file types sent from Keith when he made it awhile back.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Well first things first do you have any image editor on your computer? What file types did he send you?

If you do not have an image editor, can you get him to send you the file in .svg format? If so, there is a great editor that is free that with some help can have you watermarking your photos in no time.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Cole said:


> Well first things first do you have any image editor on your computer? What file types did he send you?
> 
> If you do not have an image editor, can you get him to send you the file in .svg format? If so, there is a great editor that is free that with some help can have you watermarking your photos in no time.


HOMEprint, PROprint and WEBprint

Image editor? Like paint or something of the like? Yeah, I'll have to find a kid around here that knows what he's doing and help me. Don't want to hijack this thread more than I already have.


----------

